# Wiki



## tw1506 (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it would be cool if you started up a wiki. I think it would stop a lot of the repeated questions. And also, for new growers like myself, I think a wiki would be far easier to read and understand


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 14, 2007)

We are getting ready to launch our FAQ system, mogie is currently looking after that department.


----------

